# Another shining example of my Uni.



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.subboard.com/generation/articles/1169495963717.asp

Can I get your opinions on this? The magazine is circulated throughout the university. This story is in it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't really know what to say, in all honesty.


----------



## Aireman (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like someone is trying too hard to me. Def an attempt at seeming to be with the anti-fat ( i.e. to be perceved normal )and acceptable crowd. Yet I detect a secret longing to be set free from the bonds and break away. With a simple twist of a couple of phrases. He could be writting a weight gain story.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

Aireman said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to hard to me. Def an attempt at seeming to be with the anti-fat ( i.e. to be perceved normal )and acceptable crowd. Yet I detect a secret longing to be set free from the bonds and brake away. With a simple twist of a couple of phrases. He could be writting a weight gain story.



Well, if you look back in posts, I have had some accomodation issues at UB as well. This is another nail in the coffin that contains my love for UB.


----------



## jeannieo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow. That's the from the University you attend?????? I couldn't even read the whole thing it was that terrible.

I wonder how this article would have gone over it was filled with racial or religious stereotypes and hatred?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

By the way, the editor's e-mail address is on their website.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 31, 2007)

tooz said:


> By the way, the editor's e-mail address is on their website.



Somebody could email the editor and say his/her editing skills are horrible.

I read that piece over and over and it never made any sense. It was just plain stupid....creative writing at its worst.

If that's how articulate and intelligent the anti fat folks at UB are, all fat people should be fine.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 31, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Somebody could email the editor and say his/her editing skills are horrible.
> 
> I read that piece over and over and it never made any sense. It was just plain stupid....creative writing at its worst.
> 
> If that's how articulate and intelligent the anti fat folks at UB are, all fat people should be fine.



The thing reminded me of a bad school play written and put on by six year olds:

SO DON'T SMOKE DRUGS!

OR YOU'LL GET FAT.

How'd the heroine really get fat? She was forced to read terrible short stories. It makes just as much sense.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 31, 2007)

it almost felt like something a major closet-case would write.

awful, either way! gawd!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> it almost felt like something a major closet-case would write.
> 
> awful, either way! gawd!



Well, thanks to Facebook, I've got his class schedule. I might pop by and ask him. :batting:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

that was painful to read because it made no frigging sense. that's ridiculous. then on top of that was the fact that it was so friggin negative.

oy.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2007)

I could not get through the whole thing, but I think this persons stupidity is more a cross for them to bear than any 'anti-fat' sentiments are mine.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok I'll be honest, I couldn't read it. I got through maybe the first paragraph and got lost and confused, Like putting me in a Victoria's Secret blindfolded.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow. What a festering pool of sump.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 31, 2007)

I read it all... :huh: I want those few minutes of my life back now.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 31, 2007)

Get NAAFA onto it. :nod:


**

An official protest should be launched, through proper and other channels.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 1, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> I read it all... :huh: I want those few minutes of my life back now.



Agreed... times 70... thousand.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

I scanned it; it's unreadable. A bunch of stereotypes held together buy inane rambling and artless writing. Someone needs to review his English/writing skills and re-think any classes he may have passed. Tooz, evidently, any idiot with 4th grad writing skills can be published in your school's paper.


----------



## lemmink (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't read this, it's so horribly written I can't even make out what the insults are.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 1, 2007)

Am I missing something?! Where is the end? I saw a beginning, and a middle...no end. And what the hell did scent recognition have to do with the price of eggs in china, in this story?! That was rough.

:doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2007)

Aireman said:


> Sounds like someone is trying too hard to me. Def an attempt at seeming to be with the anti-fat ( i.e. to be perceved normal )and acceptable crowd. Yet I detect a secret longing to be set free from the bonds and break away. With a simple twist of a couple of phrases. He could be writting a weight gain story.



I agree. I've got pretty good FA-dar and this guy's a flamer.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. I've got pretty good FA-dar and this guy's a flamer.



When I was reading it, I felt the same way, kinda. He was too descriptive to just flat out hate fat people. >_>


----------



## runningman (Feb 1, 2007)

tooz said:


> When I was reading it, I felt the same way, kinda. He was too descriptive to just flat out hate fat people. >_>




Maybe you should walk into the middle of one of his classes, sit in his lap and say "my scent recognition's telling me you're loving this."  

As for the story itself - I'm with several other previous posts, the time I wasted reading this shit I could've used doing something useful.........like sleeping!!


----------



## OggggO (Feb 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Am I missing something?! Where is the end? I saw a beginning, and a middle...no end. And what the hell did scent recognition have to do with the price of eggs in china, in this story?! That was rough.
> 
> :doh:



I feel exactly the same.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2007)

Pretention to hide prejudice.. What a concept....


----------



## JustinDulge (Feb 2, 2007)

dude... I GO to UB (so did my BBW gf at one time) and I read that story in Generation. And while I was intrigued by the presence of BBWs, I definitely thought it didn't make much sense and wasn't very cohesive.

Just out of curiosity, what else did you find at UB that made it so unaccommodating for BBWs? (I'll look for your other UB-related posts)

- JD


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2007)

JustinDulge said:


> dude... I GO to UB (so did my BBW gf at one time) and I read that story in Generation. And while I was intrigued by the presence of BBWs, I definitely thought it didn't make much sense and wasn't very cohesive.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what else did you find at UB that made it so unaccommodating for BBWs? (I'll look for your other UB-related posts)
> 
> - JD



The woman the author so vividly described was hardly a BBW, I think.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2007)

So true.

Re: the story


Quite retarded really. Not exactly a testament to the education recieved at said college.


----------



## swordchick (Feb 3, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Ok I'll be honest, I couldn't read it. I got through maybe the first paragraph and got lost and confused, Like putting me in a Victoria's Secret blindfolded.


 
I'm with you...


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe this piece is the "before" and later on the magazine willl publish an "after", after the author of the piece has been cured and properly educated.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh God. That was a good one.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 3, 2007)

Um, would someone like to translate to me what the author was writing about? Because I didn't understand a damn word of it. Who in the hell let this article be published? It's CRAP!


----------



## -X- (Feb 4, 2007)

Read all of it, really makes no sense whatsoever. It's funny to see how stuff like this is able to be published without some type of punishment given to the author, or banning him/her from writing the paper. Now if it dealt with race or religion, we'd definitely see or hear of his/her banning etc. The story itself is incomplete. 

It has a beginning and middle somewhat but truly no end or inclination that there will be another part coming out for it. I hope in some way either some of us here, or people at the campus can get onto this to teach him a lesson. Don't know how far it would go after hearing of the other anti-fat issues that go on there.


----------



## Moss (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey,

For the record, I'm Supervising Editor of the magazine. The reason we ran that story is three-fold. 

1. We had a shortage of literary copy that week
2. It was written by the former associate editor, whom everyone loves
3. The majority of the anti-fat members of the editorial board liked it

Sorry you were offended, but as our masthead disclaims, taking offence to our magazine is a normal reaction. 

-Moss


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 23, 2007)

I called the President of the university and the Vice President of Student Affairs and left quite detailed messages for both of them. 

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hitler was loved by many, and the people who he surrounded himself with shared his anti-semetic views. Maybe if he would have had a magazine article in which to share his views..he may have been more popular with the college kids.

This "story" wasn't anti-fat. It was anti-fat PERSON. There's a big difference.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2007)

Moss said:


> Hey,
> 
> For the record, I'm Supervising Editor of the magazine. The reason we ran that story is three-fold.
> 
> ...


Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooa! Well, hi. Seriously, thank you for providing an explanation. It actually helped me to feel a little bit better about the whole thing.

'Tis a shame the boardspeople are anti-fatty. Really, it is. :batting:


----------



## Tina (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm glad you feel better, since it's your school, tooz; however, I think the reasons listed are lame.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> I'm glad you feel better, since it's your school, tooz; however, I think the reasons listed are lame.



Well, they're lame, yes, but with all the crap I've dealt with at UB, simply being acknowledged helps a little. That and I've had time to stew over and then move on from the article. The guy who wrote it's probably an asshole-- UB has more than enough of those-- so whatever. As far as I'm concerned, he's missing out by sanctioning an entire group of people off and deeming them unworthy of his Esteemed Presence And Companionship(tm). His loss. :batting:


----------



## Tina (Feb 24, 2007)

Tooz, I feel for you that you have had to deal with so much shit at that school that a lame-ass explanation feels good to you. And I do not mean this in a smartass way to you at all, but it just stinks that there are so many backwards little-brains out there that still want to make life worse for fat people.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Tooz, I feel for you that you have had to deal with so much shit at that school that a lame-ass explanation feels good to you. And I do not mean this in a smartass way to you at all, but it just stinks that there are so many backwards little-brains out there that still want to make life worse for fat people.



Yeah, I do, too. I should specify-- it's only made me feel a TINY bit better.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

tooz said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooa! Well, hi. Seriously, thank you for providing an explanation. It actually helped me to feel a little bit better about the whole thing.
> 
> 'Tis a shame the boardspeople are anti-fatty. Really, it is. :batting:



You call that an explanation?
I'm a NYS taxpayer, and if the University at Buffalo regularly turns out people who can't write above an 8th grade level, there's a serious problem. 

His "explanations" are ridiculously pathetic excuses.

That there was a shortage of literary copy? so f'in what? to publish that dreck is criminal. Find something else. 

It was written by someone that everyone loves? now that's a real solid reason to publish something containing incestuous overtones, drug purchases and BLATANT hatred. 

"The majority of the anti-fat members of the editorial board liked it" that scares the shit out of me. A majority of any group of college students liked this? this demeaning, offensive, poorly written piece of garbage? :shocked: 

I wasn't joking - I called the President's office, and the Vice President of Student Affairs office. 
I won't see my tax dollars WASTED on shit like this.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

Apparently, the magazine is all student run-- Student Association or whatever. I actually know very little about it, other than I don't think any faculty has any power over what happens with it.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

tooz said:


> Apparently, the magazine is all student run-- Student Association or whatever. I actually know very little about it, other than I don't think any faculty has any power over what happens with it.



Makes NO difference. Someone, somewhere is accountable. I will have no problems finding this person, or making the nastiest stink possible in the nicest way I can until someone does become accountable. 
It's HATRED peddling and it's NOT OKAY.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Makes NO difference. Someone, somewhere is accountable. I will have no problems finding this person, or making the nastiest stink possible in the nicest way I can until someone does become accountable.
> It's HATRED peddling and it's NOT OKAY.



I'm impressed. :batting:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

tooz said:


> I'm impressed. :batting:



TAXPAYER is a mighty word.


----------



## Moss (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey,

Sorry for the late evening/early morning reply. I've been at production all night, but figured I should toss a few more remarks in.

Yes, I agree that it's not a great story in any sense. One of the biggest reasons it got published was because, as I said, it was written by last year's associate editor, who our current editor in chief has a practical man crush on. Plus, we had a shortage of literary copy, so we needed to fill pages, and this had been sitting around since our Fall Fiction issue. And, as many who've read the magazine regularly can surely tell you, we're certainly no strangers to crap writing.

Also, I have to agree that calling the president will likely result in nothing. Given UB's terrible bureaucracy, we'll probably never even hear anything from their office. 

Further, as tooz alluded to, we are entirely student run. This occurs internally within the magazine, as we are granted complete editorial autonomy by the constitution of Sub-Board I, the student owned corporation that provides our funding. 

But anyway, for what they're worth, my apologies. And tooz, I know what you mean about dealing with UB bullshit, so glad to be able to at least address your concerns and make you feel a bit better.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

Moss said:


> Given UB's terrible bureaucracy



It really is awful. Everyone hides behind some kind of "uni politics" to avoid doing anything.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

Moss said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry for the late evening/early morning reply. I've been at production all night, but figured I should toss a few more remarks in.
> 
> ...




You totally don't get it do you?

Have you ever heard of the Flesch-Kincaid Reading Level Assessment?
The piece of garbage you published has a reading GRADE level of junior high.
7.8 to be precise. How many other students at UB write at a 7th graders level? 

You, as supervising editor,ought to look up the word anomalistic. Then perhaps you should have a look at a grammar program, regarding run on and passive sentences specifically. 
You are an editor, and should have the stones to reject work that isn't up to some sort of English language standard, let alone moral and ethical standards.
Why is it acceptable to be "no strangers to crap writing?"

If this is the level of education the universities of the state of New York are providing to college students for 7.1 billion dollars a year, we have a serious, serious problem.

Who paid for the computers and equipment you used to publish that garbage? I'm guessing it wasn't Sub-board I. If it was, you're still sitting on chairs and using buildings and resources that MY TAX DOLLARS support. 
What you have published is completely unacceptable to me and SHOULD BE completely unacceptable to the student body of UB.

Unless SubBoard now owns the whole university, there's taxpayer monies involved in some way, and that's where accountability on someone's part comes in, no matter how much editorial autonomy you claim. 

It is wrong, morally, ethically and editorially to publish such appalling nastiness, no matter how many people liked it, no matter who wrote it and their popularity with anyone. 
It's wrong to publish garbage simply because you have nothing else. 
That is utterly pathetic.

*Hate is hate.* 
Hate is not free speech and it is not - in the words of the by-laws of Sub Board I, "providing programs that benefit the general welfare of the student body of SUNYAB".


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 24, 2007)

You must spread some reputation around before giving any to Kimberleigh again.

So I will. But in the meantime, GO KIMBERLEIGH!

Incidentally, it isn't just the SUNYAB _students_ who have trouble writing. A couple of years ago I was called upon to review a book by a SUNYAB _professor_ who had written a commentary on Homer's _Odyssey_. It became clear, as I waded through his screed, that he had read all the appropriate _other_ commentaries -- but he hadn't actually read the _Odyssey_!

Yup. Trouble in River City.


----------



## Moss (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi again,

Kimberleigh, I understand your anger over the whole issue, and let me address the points you've raised.

First, we do have general writing standards, but are pretty lax on literary, as it is not a factual section and doesn't usually go through the rigorous editing and fact checking process. Furthermore, yes I am supervising editor, but my position is not a copy-reading position. I write, but only because I enjoy it, and because we generally are about a page short on copy every week.

In my position, I am only responsible for overseeing the production aspect of the magazine. I do not edit copy. I only edit the graphics, photos, and design the page layouts. Thus, when it comes to calls on copy, unless there's a major disagreement in which I need to vote on, that decision goes to the other editors.

Now, I can agree that taxpayer monies are involved, but only incredibly indirectly. Sub-Board has bought all computing equipment we use, all our furniture, pays our telephone bills, and pays our publisher. The only way taxpayer dollars are utilized would be the way that we have power, internet, heat, and a room in the Student Union, a building that was built some 20 years ago. 

I also must oppose your statement that hate is not free speech. On the contrary, it very much is. For example, while I don't support the KKK, they are legally free to hold their meetings, just as anti-gay marriage advocates are free to hold their rallies. I can't stress enough that I'm not trying to support the article, I'm just making a general counter-assertion.

I also said that we've published a lot of crap writing. Heck, that story is probably not the worst we've published this year (That title would go to "On the Real, Yo," a story about the brutal rape of a realistic sex doll that looks like one of the author's friends). And for the record, neither of those stories were put in at the request of the literary section editor, who generally holds his section to higher standards.

Now, as I said, I didn't support the article and I'm not disagreeing with your opinion at all. Though I do again extend my apologies, which is about all that I can do. Check your PMs. I'll send you the email address of the editor in chief so that you can email him your concerns directly, since I feel at this point, that's probably the best route for you to air your concerns to someone directly responsible for the story's inclusion.


----------



## soulsak (Feb 24, 2007)

The story is lacking in any sort of real plot, and i'm not sure if I should be insulted or not! Maybe you should apply for a job with them, then they might print something worth reading!  

I am completely at a loss as to why they allowed this to be printed!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

I completely missed this post, my apologies for the late reply in our discourse.
I've responded to what I believe are pertinent points, and snipped the rest.



Moss said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Kimberleigh, I understand your anger over the whole issue, and let me address the points you've raised.
> 
> First, we do have general writing standards, but are pretty lax on literary, as it is not a factual section and doesn't usually go through the rigorous editing and fact checking process. Furthermore, yes I am supervising editor, but my position is not a copy-reading position. I write, but only because I enjoy it, and because we generally are about a page short on copy every week.



So what you're really saying is - no one even bothers to spell-check. Literary pursuits require rigorous attention to such details as spelling and proper word usage. 
It bothers me even more that standards are "pretty lax". 




> Now, I can agree that taxpayer monies are involved, but only incredibly indirectly. Sub-Board has bought all computing equipment we use, all our furniture, pays our telephone bills, and pays our publisher. The only way taxpayer dollars are utilized would be the way that we have power, internet, heat, and a room in the Student Union, a building that was built some 20 years ago.



Sub Board is funded through student dues, and has been since 1970. Imagine how proud the alumnus would be of poorly written stories of brutal rape, incest, drug deals and fat bashing. 

That tax dollars pay for your power, your internet access, your heat and your space means that if those dollars were withdrawn, there would be problems beyond the obvious lack of ethics and morals.



> I also must oppose your statement that hate is not free speech. On the contrary, it very much is. For example, while I don't support the KKK, they are legally free to hold their meetings, just as anti-gay marriage advocates are free to hold their rallies. I can't stress enough that I'm not trying to support the article, I'm just making a general counter-assertion.



Yes, everyone should be allowed to hate whomever they want. What should not be allowed is ACTION based on hatred and the use that hatred to inspire further hatred. 
The ACT of publishing bigotry and hatred, in my opinion, is wrong, as wrong as burning a cross in someone's yard. 
Clarity publishing - Not the mechanical printing, the decision to include in said publication. 
We can argue all day, but let's not.




> I also said that we've published a lot of crap writing. Heck, that story is probably not the worst we've published this year (That title would go to "On the Real, Yo," a story about the brutal rape of a realistic sex doll that looks like one of the author's friends). And for the record, neither of those stories were put in at the request of the literary section editor, who generally holds his section to higher standards.



Mr. Literary section editor doesn't have any cojones either? 

The list of reasons to talk to someone about this publication just got a bit longer. Brutal rape. Charming.



> Now, as I said, I didn't support the article and I'm not disagreeing with your opinion at all. Though I do again extend my apologies, which is about all that I can do. Check your PMs. I'll send you the email address of the editor in chief so that you can email him your concerns directly, since I feel at this point, that's probably the best route for you to air your concerns to someone directly responsible for the story's inclusion.



Thank you for the email addresses. I sincerely doubt the editor in chief would even be willing to listen to me. Taking what you've said into account, I'd be dismissed as some crazy fat cow, and laughed at. 
I'd prefer to follow my own instincts regarding who's best to contact.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 24, 2007)

As someone involved with a university media organization I found myself nodding my head at Moss' "lack of content" reasoning for running the story. There are always students who come in telling editors that they'll have this story in or that poem submitted by the deadline and come production night the kid's nowhere to be found. But because the layout editor(s) expected that piece and made space for it they find themselves staring at white space on the page. Thus they're faced with the decision, fill some space with an in-house ad, or attempt to clean up and publish something that didn't make the initial cut. As an in-house ad doesn't pay any bills, and getting something published really helps writer retention rates the subpar piece is published.

Thus I don't think attempting to get a student publication's funding withdrawn (or reduced) because of the content of one story is the correct course of action. And rather than forcing them to see the light the loss of funding or punishment (which in my opinion is censorship) will give these editorial board members with an irrational animosity toward fat people a very real reason to be anti-fat.

This is one story, an anomaly perhaps, as I'm sure the publication has put out tons of great content by talented writers or provided less than stellar writers with the chance to hone their craft. So before you decide to take up your torch and pitchfork take a minute to think about how this publication provides a forum for student expression and growth.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 24, 2007)

You are certainly entitled to your opinion.

When Moss originally stated the reasoning about the lack of copy, it was a pathetic excuse and it was called such. For you to expound that college age young adults can not meet a deadline simply rams home how pathetic an excuse it is.

Let me ask you this - would your organization be involved in the publishing of the piece contained in the original link OR the second piece that Moss mentioned, the one regarding the - his words - "brutal rape of a realistic sex doll that looks like one of the author's friends"?

I have no intention of getting funding for anything withdrawn. I will however, assert my rights as a TAXPAYER to see funds used for the good of the people for whom they are disbursed. That means that poorly written garbage about rape, incest, drug deals and fatbashing, which is not good morally or ethically for the student population of UB should not be supported. And honestly, I'd like to see the level of the writing go up to freshman level at least. 
I'd really like to advocate more learning, and less ethically and morally degrading garbage published. 

CENSORSHIP? Might I remind you that both of these pieces are already published. A little self governance on the parts of said editors, and we wouldn't be having this conversation. Or is fat bashing and brutal rape okay with you, as long as it's in a literary context? By the same token they are allowed to publish such shite, I am allowed to express my feelings about it. 

It is quite obvious to me that the editorial board is already quite anti-fat. I sincerely doubt my actions will change their personal feelings.

Student expression and growth. 
The expression of hatred, and the growth of bigotry? 
No, that's simply not how I see it.

I am one person, not a mob. There's no pitchfork, no torch. 
There's no foaming at the mouth. 
It's just enough and I'm going to do something.


----------



## Moss (Feb 25, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> As someone involved with a university media organization I found myself nodding my head at Moss' "lack of content" reasoning for running the story. There are always students who come in telling editors that they'll have this story in or that poem submitted by the deadline and come production night the kid's nowhere to be found. But because the layout editor(s) expected that piece and made space for it they find themselves staring at white space on the page. Thus they're faced with the decision, fill some space with an in-house ad, or attempt to clean up and publish something that didn't make the initial cut. As an in-house ad doesn't pay any bills, and getting something published really helps writer retention rates the subpar piece is published.



I have to say, that's a very, very accurate assessment. The only difference is that in this situation, it wasn't a current student writer that we had and were trying to retain, but rather the former editor. 

And, seeing as I was at production until 4:30 this morning, and haven't had the chance to do any of the work I've needed to, and since we seem to pretty much agree on the lacking merits of the piece, I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 25, 2007)

*hugs tooz-chan*

I can't believe anyone would write such a story in Buffalo. Buffalo is filled to the brim with BBWs and so everyone has one or two in their family. I'm betting not many people read the story past the first few lines. It was so poorly written that more people probably wrote to the editors about that than about the content of the story.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Let me ask you this - would your organization be involved in the publishing of the piece contained in the original link OR the second piece that Moss mentioned, the one regarding the - his words - "brutal rape of a realistic sex doll that looks like one of the author's friends"?



My organization doesn't publish works of fiction but if we did and if the pieces were well-written or the only submissions we received for a given week then absolutely. Even if the content is piss poor (which I'm sure everyone agrees the story was) it is better to publish it rather than doing nothing for that week or putting out a paper with two articles. 

Honestly, I'd much rather get angry letters from offended students or alumni that we could publish in response to such a story than have the administration on my ass (and probably cutting funding) for missing a publication date. On a lighter note, even after reading this thread I can't imagine how someone could "rape" a sex doll  




> I have no intention of getting funding for anything withdrawn. I will however, assert my rights as a TAXPAYER to see funds used for the good of the people for whom they are disbursed. That means that poorly written garbage about rape, incest, drug deals and fatbashing, which is not good morally or ethically for the student population of UB should not be supported. And honestly, I'd like to see the level of the writing go up to freshman level at least.
> I'd really like to advocate more learning, and less ethically and morally degrading garbage published.



And as students paying activity fees and tuition at the university they have the right to publish whatever they see fit. UB's student publications might not be Robert Mapplethorpe's photos or displayed in the Brooklyn Museum but the precedent has been established that government funded works of art should not be censored. Yes people get offended every few years by a painting, poem, or photograph but it also protects us from crap like socialist realism.




> CENSORSHIP? Might I remind you that both of these pieces are already published. A little self governance on the parts of said editors, and we wouldn't be having this conversation. Or is fat bashing and brutal rape okay with you, as long as it's in a literary context? By the same token they are allowed to publish such shite, I am allowed to express my feelings about it.



 I'm not trying to censor you and it's rather underhanded to try to link my support of a free student press to support for rape or fat bashing. Censorship is still applicable as what you're advocating is prior restraint. While your intentions might be good, preventing "hate speech" from being published, you seem to want the administration to give these students a good talking to so they'll think twice the next time they publish potentially offensive material. That is censorship. It might not have the panache of a book burning but it will be internalized by the student editors and result in a stifled student press. Not too bad if it keeps poorly written pieces out of the paper, but terrible when good writing gets excluded because of an editorial board fearful of being offensive.




> Student expression and growth.
> The expression of hatred, and the growth of bigotry?
> No, that's simply not how I see it.



Your beef is with one particular story (or two if you want to count the sex doll rape story that nobody here has read) and I was talking about the publication as a whole. The paper in question isn't an outlet for hatred simply because it published one writer's offensive story. As I said in my original post "I'm sure the publication has put out tons of great content by talented writers or provided less than stellar writers with the chance to hone their craft. "


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 25, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Your beef is with one particular story (or two if you want to count the sex doll rape story that nobody here has read) and I was talking about the publication as a whole. The paper in question isn't an outlet for hatred simply because it published one writer's offensive story. As I said in my original post "I'm sure the publication has put out tons of great content by talented writers or provided less than stellar writers with the chance to hone their craft. "



Truthfully, not many students actually read their university publications. I did so religiously and enjoyed the mostly funny and sometimes informative content. If anything, the story might have gotten a young person to read a newspaper. If only due to the outrageous contents.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> *hugs tooz-chan*
> 
> I can't believe anyone would write such a story in Buffalo. Buffalo is filled to the brim with BBWs and so everyone has one or two in their family.



Is it really? I see next to no BBWs. Am I hanging out in the wrong places? I must be.

This seems to be boiling down to "fuck UB". -_-


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 26, 2007)

tooz said:


> Is it really? I see next to no BBWs. Am I hanging out in the wrong places? I must be.
> 
> This seems to be boiling down to "fuck UB". -_-




You gotta go into the neighborhoods. The East and West Sides have alot of big women.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 26, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> You gotta go into the neighborhoods. The East and West Sides have alot of big women.



I will have to go spy!
I love it down there. Williamsville is kind of lame. ;_;


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Eric and I will be going through Buffalo in August, on our way to moving me to Montreal. We'll be checking out Niagara Falls (yeah, I know, idiot tourists!), and I thought maybe there might be a few Dimmers we could get together for dinner, or something?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> Eric and I will be going through Buffalo in August, on our way to moving me to Montreal. We'll be checking out Niagara Falls (yeah, I know, idiot tourists!), and I thought maybe there might be a few Dimmers we could get together for dinner, or something?



Yes! Yes, that would be wonderful. Maybe Soupiesoup can come up batting, and Miss Bitsy...and like, Mini. Or something. I feel like I am forgetting some people.

The Falls are great. I go up there a lot. It would be foolish to avoid them.  August is a good time to come through, too.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 3, 2007)

I pretty much agree with all of the above comments. Perhaps the whole editorial staff is trying to make the article's author look ridiculous in front of the whole student body.

That said, as someone suggested, had it been full of stereotypes about blacks, women, gays, or several other groups, it might very well not have been published and had it been published the editors might have gotten a lot more flak than they will get from an amazingly bad piece of writing full of anti-fat stereotypes. Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------

